# Red Mites! LEAVE US ALONE



## Saphera (Aug 12, 2016)

Afternoon everyone! 

Today I was changing the water in Darwin's cage when I noticed the infamous red dot in the water.Not going to lie that I cursed to myself a few times because I thought I had finally got rid of these pests. Nope!

I got Darwin of my mother, and she was being kept in the same cage as her previous budgie who passed from mites. She promised me she gave the cage a full clean before investing in another feathered friend...
Well, she didn't, the day I took Darwin off my mothers hands (she is working more and couldn't care for her) I went to change the food and as I unclipped the latch, they ran out like ants. I don't think I could formulate words for how devastated I was. I checked all over the cage and she was infested. This poor bird, I thought. No wonder she was so slim and not really an active bird. My mum always kept a towel on top of the cage and it was the perfect breeding ground for them.

Moving on,
Me and Darwin have had a constant battle with the mites since, I've had her for 3-4 months now and she has just fully gone into her juvenile molt - it was very delayed because of how ill she was. And today finding that small red mite. I was a huge setback for our progress, we had not seen any for 2 weeks.

I have not took her to the vet yet, because of how well she was doing, but now I'm really considering getting some anti parasite spray. Darwin gets treated with spot-on anti parasite every 4 weeks. But now I'm worried about the new bird, Casper, it's been so long now and the mites are most likely in my home, he is just a baby.  

I clean the cage weekly with pet-safe disinfectant, take the whole thing apart and soak it in near boiling water and add a little extra disinfectant for good measure. I soak it for an hour each time. All perches and toys included. (cotton and paper like toys & perches go under hot water because I don't want them absorbing the disinfectant and the bird chewing it!!) Rinse it twice and then give it a final rinse and disinfect before letting it air dry and putting it all back together. The reason I soak it in the bath is because there is some little bits that I can't get a cloth or sponge into no matter how hard I try....EDIT: I use the powerwash setting on my shower to help push out anything nasty.
Any help will be deeply appreciated. Thank you for reading


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry you are having so much trouble getting rid of the red mites.

All of your birds should be treated with Ivermectin Spot On Treatment (Scatt)

Once you treat them, I would suggest you move the birds into a different cage. 
The new cage needs to be located in a different area of your home. 
Everything the birds have come in contact with will need to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected. For sure you need to dispose of any rope perches or toys with rope on them and any toys with paper.
Mites hide in crevices of the rope and in tight places.

It would actually be best to start over with all new of everything in the cage, toys, perches, cuttlebone, mineral block food and water dishes, etc.

In the new cage, scatter either fresh or dried eucalyptus leaves on the cage bottom. 
Do not use eucalyptus that has been treated with a preservative.
Starwest Botanicals Dried Eucalyptus Leaves

Please read the information in the enclosed link:
Birds Online - Health and diseases - Parasite infestation - Blood-sucking mites (red mites)*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Saphera, I'm so sorry about the big issue with mites that you're having to go through! 

Deborah has given some great advice and I hope that soon, the nasty mites will be gone for good. Please keep us posted on their progress and I hope both little birds recover with the Invermectin treatment :fingerx:


----------



## Saphera (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you both for the help!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Definitely Ivemectin for mites.
Get some egg and biscuit food also , or look up the recipe here on the forum and make your own. This is very good for sick or underweight birds.
Don't use sprays, these do more harm than good getting in birds eyes, ears e.t.c.
Keep the cleaning process going change papers daily. :green pied:


----------



## juniorhues (Aug 28, 2016)

I used to get mites all the time when I owned hermit crabs! The way that I got rid of them is an organic and easy method that works with fleas and ants. It's better than any flea medicine or tick remover on the market. 

What is this miracle product?! Cinnamon! 

For some reason bugs absolutely HATE cinnamon with a dying passion, because they taste with their feet and when you're so small, cinnamon is like sulfuric acid. I know parrots love cinnamon and can handle eating it which only makes cleanup a bit easier, but sprinkle this on some of the things in your cage, especially making sure to get it into the corners, and then also put a bit of cinnamon on your hands and work it into the feathers of your bird, being sure to get to the skin. You don't need so much that they turn red, just a little bit in different areas is just fine- but avoid putting any cinnamon on or near the face.

Then! If your birds aren't already eating the cinnamon, put a little bit into their food to be sure that they're also ingesting it. This makes your bird cinnamon-y from head to toe! Again, they don't need to be absolutely powdered, you don't need to add water or anything. For a bird as small as a budgie, a teaspoon or less in your hand and put on the feathers and feet will do!

The last step is to microwave or 2:1 water and bleach solution the rest of the cage items. If you have any substrate at all, put it in a bowl and microwave for about 30 seconds. The microwave is just to kill anything possibly left like eggs- it's not about heat, just radiation!

I've never done this one with birds, but it's worked for hermit crabs ( they were placed in water to soak while i cinnamoned and microwaved the tank and substrate ), dogs, cats, rats, mice and ferrets!


----------



## Saphera (Aug 12, 2016)

juniorhues said:


> I used to get mites all the time when I owned hermit crabs! The way that I got rid of them is an organic and easy method that works with fleas and ants. It's better than any flea medicine or tick remover on the market.
> 
> What is this miracle product?! Cinnamon!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much ^-^ I'm just a little short on money to get treatment stuff so this will certainly help  Giving my babies both a very deep clean again today. Hopefully this will be over soon :Love birds:


----------



## Saphera (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for taking the time to read and reply to this post. If anyone else is struggling with mites feel more than welcome to use the ideas here.
About to do another deep clean on the poofs, and I'll update the thread if anything goes south again! All three of us are grateful <3


----------

